# Shampoo Bars/Conditioner bars



## rubby0423 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi! 

Does anyone have a good link/recipe to shampoo bars or conditioner bars? Not soap bars made with lye. Looking for a recipe that are similar to the lush shampoo bars. 

I have not been able to find a good recipe to use. 

Thanks in advance!! 

Ruby


----------



## Cellador (Jul 15, 2019)

You could buy the ezine from Swift Crafty Monkey. It's worth it!

https://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/product/one-shampoo-bar-four-ways/


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 16, 2019)

Maybe this one?


----------



## glendam (Aug 6, 2019)

I tried a modified version of the mango mango shampoo bar from this site:
https://www.humblebeeandme.com/how-to-make-shampoo/
The butter that I used to substitute the one listed did not work as well, and my bars stayed soft for a longer period of time.  Eventually they did harden some, but I found them too cleansing for my hair type, which needs lots of moisture/conditioning.  I do want to try her snowflake shampoo bar though.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 6, 2019)

glendam said:


> I tried a modified version of the mango mango shampoo bar from this site:
> https://www.humblebeeandme.com/how-to-make-shampoo/
> The butter that I used to substitute the one listed did not work as well, and my bars stayed soft for a longer period of time.  Eventually they did harden some, but I found them too cleansing for my hair type, which needs lots of moisture/conditioning.  I do want to try her snowflake shampoo bar though.


I'm curious, which butter did you use? 

Also could it be the surfactant, not the butter that caused the dryness? I'verread that different types of hair don't always agree on the same surfactants. Just wondering here coz I'm doing research on which would be best to try.

Thank you and sorry for the hijack


----------



## glendam (Aug 6, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I'm curious, which butter did you use?
> 
> Also could it be the surfactant, not the butter that caused the dryness? I'verread that different types of hair don't always agree on the same surfactants. Just wondering here coz I'm doing research on which would be best to try.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the hijack


Hi! I used cocoa butter and yes,  I am pretty sure it was the surfactant that didn’t agree with me,  I use it as a clarifying shampoo once or every two weeks though .


----------



## Dawni (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cellador said:


> You could buy the ezine from Swift Crafty Monkey. It's worth it!
> 
> https://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/product/one-shampoo-bar-four-ways/



Hi! I have been looking at this site to make syndet shampoo and my head was spinning cause she has so much to buy. There is that ezine but at same time she has a bigger book with even more recipes for shampoo! What to do!

Are you a Swift Craft Monkey supporter and if so what level? I was trying to decide last night what level is more economical. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 7, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Hi! I have been looking at this site to make syndet shampoo and my head was spinning cause she has so much to buy. There is that ezine but at same time she has a bigger book with even more recipes for shampoo! What to do!
> 
> Are you a Swift Craft Monkey supporter and if so what level? I was trying to decide last night what level is more economical. Thanks for your input.


The 1$ monthly thing hehehe.. You already get access to a lot of stuff, aside from her base recipe.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> The 1$ monthly thing hehehe.. You already get access to a lot of stuff, aside from her base recipe.



Really? Ok and have you bought any of her ezines and/or books? My main interests are the syndet bars of course and body lotions for dry skin, and oh i dont know, whatever else i can find that is interesting.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 7, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Hi! I have been looking at this site to make syndet shampoo and my head was spinning cause she has so much to buy. There is that ezine but at same time she has a bigger book with even more recipes for shampoo! What to do!
> 
> Are you a Swift Craft Monkey supporter and if so what level? I was trying to decide last night what level is more economical. Thanks for your input.


 I support at the $10/mo level. I've noticed over that past year or two, Susan is removing recipes from her blog and including them in ezines . There is still a ton on her blog, but there are recipes I've used before that are not there anymore.
But, the $10/mo will get you any ezines released during your subscription- you will not get all the ezines upon subscribing. You still have to purchase old ones...but, she often skips a month and gives credits for her old ezines. I figure, the best recipes will be in the monthly ezines- it's worth the $10 to me.
If you're only interested in shampoo bars, the "Shampoo Bars 4 Ways" is very comprehensive.  If you think you'll be trying more (lotions, conditioners, facial products, etc.), it might be worth the subscription.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I support at the $10/mo level. I've noticed over that past year or two, Susan is removing recipes from her blog and including them in ezines . There is still a ton on her blog, but there are recipes I've used before that are not there anymore.
> But, the $10/mo will get you any ezines released during your subscription- you will not get all the ezines upon subscribing. You still have to purchase old ones...but, she often skips a month and gives credits for her old ezines. I figure, the best recipes will be in the monthly ezines- it's worth the $10 to me.
> If you're only interested in shampoo bars, the "Shampoo Bars 4 Ways" is very comprehensive.  If you think you'll be trying more (lotions, conditioners, facial products, etc.), it might be worth the subscription.



So Dawni suggested 1.00 and you recommend 10.00. What if i went middle of the road at 5.00? Do i still get ezines and recipes?


----------



## Cellador (Aug 7, 2019)

Recipes, yes. But ezines are only at the $10 level (unless you want to buy at purchase price).


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Recipes, yes. But ezines are only at the $10 level (unless you want to buy at purchase price).



What is your recommendation?  If after a year I opt out do I still get to keep the ezines?


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's where I bought my recipes from - https://www.etsy.com/shop/DIYbathandbodyshop  I think they're fairly easy to make, awesome to use and to customize, as well!


----------



## Dawni (Aug 7, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> So Dawni suggested 1.00 and you recommend 10.00. What if i went middle of the road at 5.00? Do i still get ezines and recipes?


Ah.. I only mentioned the 1$ coz you said economical, and that's the only one I can afford lol

It's enough for me though.. As a hobbyist it's enough what she has on her blog (381 pages to go through lol) and resources page.

Also, here's the FAQ about subscriptions page.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 7, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> What is your recommendation?  If after a year I opt out do I still get to keep the ezines?


Yes, once you download the ezine, it will continue to be available to you.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Yes, once you download the ezine, it will continue to be available to you.



OK then I will review my needs and go from there.

@Dawni you are correct I did say most economical but what i do want is access to recipes and/or books as well.  I am actually not quite sure what I want so I will go middle of the road at 5.00.

Thank you ladies for your help.


----------



## realtami (Sep 23, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Yes, once you download the ezine, it will continue to be available to you.



Hi! May I ask something? Can we cancel the subscription after 2/3 months? 

I want to get the ezines but only for the shampoo bar, then I’m done

And if we subscribe $10/month, we could access all of her available ezines at once?

Thank you


----------



## amd (Sep 23, 2019)

I bought the Lisa Lise book .... save your $40. https://www.lisalise.com/shop/make-your-own-shampoo-bars The recipes require a lot of specialty ingredients that I haven't been able to track down in US suppliers - and the few that I have make the bars ridiculously expensive to make.

I have bought the DIY recipe that Deborah linked. I made it once (there are two ways you can make the recipe, pressing the shampoo bar which is more like Lush or melting and pouring into a mold) using the press method. I cannot get them to stay together very well after you start to use them, but I suspect that's more on my making than the recipe itself. My husband likes them for his oily hair, but for my frizz prone dry hair they'll need some tinkering.

I have also used the recipes listed on WSP https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/how-to-make-recipes/clarifying-shampoo-bars.aspx Here's one of the four or five recipes they have. If you go to the kits, and then click the recipe tab, you'll find the recipe for each kit. I like these for my hair a lot, but the bars get very mushy when humid (I suspect the sodium lactate, so I'm going to try subbing with stearic acid).


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 23, 2019)

amd said:


> I bought the Lisa Lise book .... save your $40. https://www.lisalise.com/shop/make-your-own-shampoo-bars The recipes require a lot of specialty ingredients that I haven't been able to track down in US suppliers - and the few that I have make the bars ridiculously expensive to make.


I'd be interested in knowing the specialty ingredients that you were trying to track down in the U.S.  I also question how pH balanced her recipes are... does she go into that too?


----------



## amd (Sep 23, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> I'd be interested in knowing the specialty ingredients that you were trying to track down in the U.S. I also question how pH balanced her recipes are... does she go into that too?



A lot of extracts and powders, herbals, that type of stuff. I know she goes into why there are no preservatives in the recipes, I think she did touch on the pH portion too, but can't recall off the top of my head. As far as sciency stuff goes, this is one formulator that I do trust to have that part of it down. I was just very disappointed that even with my large supplies inventory, that I didn't have the ingredients to make even one very basic recipe to try. I thought I had the book downloaded to my phone, but it must be on the laptop. If I have time over lunch I'll take a look to verify the pH portion.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 23, 2019)

realtami said:


> Hi! May I ask something? Can we cancel the subscription after 2/3 months?
> 
> I want to get the ezines but only for the shampoo bar, then I’m done
> 
> ...



The subscription gets you the ezine for the month in which you've subscribed, but not any ezines prior to your subscription.  So, signing up for a subscription this month will not give you access to the shampoo bar ezine. If you're only interested in the one particular ezine, you'd probably be better off just buying it.


----------

